# Wireless Printing on OS 10.3.9



## newbie2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi,

I recently installed a print server (D-link DP-301U) to connect my printer (canon s520) to my linksys wireless router.  I have been able to print wirlessly from the PC but not from the mac.  I have tried several times to add the printer to the mac but no luck.  Right now everything, PC, mac, Printer server, all have static IP addresses and the mac and PC access the internet without problems.  I am currently running the latest version of gutenprint drivers on the mac as well.

Any help would be appreciated.

thanks,

Ryan


----------



## supanatral (Feb 7, 2007)

Can you ping the printer? You can do this by opening terminal and typing:


```
ping 192.168.xxx.xxx
```

Most likly you can if the PC can see it, but I want to make sure.

Next, at what point are you getting stuck? can you even find the printer when you type in it's IP address?


----------



## newbie2 (Feb 12, 2007)

I can ping the printer!  So thats a start i suppose.

When i try IP printing and type in the correct IP address for the printer, the Mac doesn't find it.

If i use Rendezvous the correct printer port shows up, so i believe the connection is good, but cannot print.  Same situation as below.   

When i use LPD, the printer begins to make noise after a job is sent to it, but thats where everything ends.  No paper is pulled into the printer.


----------



## gsahli (Feb 12, 2007)

There are two parts to setting up a network printer - driver and print-server specific setup.

Canon doesn't provide a network-capable driver for your model, so you'll have to either use a Gimp-Print driver (some of which are included in OS X), or a driver from www.printfab.net.

You should check to see if your model is included in the latest Gimp-Print drivers, now called Gutenprint 5.0.0:
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=1537

Since it sounds like the print server includes mDNS responder (=Bonjour, =Rendezvous), you can use that protocol. Otherwise, for the IP printing > LPD or IPP protocols, you'd need to find the print server's internal queue name from the manual, so you can enter that in Printer setup Utility next to IP address.


----------



## newbie2 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks.

Ok, my printer (Canon s520) is not specifically listed on gutenprint, but the s500 is, and i was told the BJC8200 driver also works as this printer.  

As for the queue name, this model by D-link, appears to use the port name as the queue name.  Does this sound correct?

Since i can use rendezvous the printer, should i assume the problem lies in my driver?


----------



## gsahli (Feb 12, 2007)

If you can Add the printer in Printer Setup, then, yes, the driver must not work.
But I'd also be trying all the options - looks like Dlink print servers may support appletalk, for example. In Fact, it looks like using appletalk may be a good way to find out the queue name - to then use in LPD or IPP setup, if you want to try.


----------

